
Walmart's brilliant strategy: betting against the middle class - georgecmu
http://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-is-betting-against-the-middle-class-2017-11
======
jabretti
Headline contradicted by actual article.

From the first few paragraphs you'd swear that Walmart was busy supplementing
its stocks of cheap crap with Maseratis and superyachts.

Instead it seems that they're actually supplementing their core business with
a few brands like Bonobos and Lord and Taylor, which are in fact solidly of
the middle class, and certainly not the upper.

